# Is IBS-C suppose to mean constant pain?



## 2csmom (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello,

I start by saying I don't think I have been as miserable as I have these past 4 months with all the pain. Many years prior to now I was diagnosed with a mild case of IBS and diverticulosis. I truly believe the inconsistent bowel movements over the years has been caused from the yo yo dieting all my life.

Anyways this is my story and would like to find out if anyone has any of these same things going on in there lives. I started having LOTS of pressure in my rectum and lower abdomen that just wouldn't go away. So went to GI dr. to go ahead and get a colonoscopy and endoscopy since at the age of 50 this is recommended. I also felt as if my stomach was very badly inflamed. After this testing I was told I have IBS-C and diverticulosis. Also that my stomach was inflamed and he took some biopsies of my stomach lining. Everything was said to be normal. I was still having problems having bowel movements and was feeling bloated all the time. I was then given Linzess. I had to take this every morning. From the time I would take it I was like a prisoner to it for the next 2-3 hrs each day because of having to run to the bathroom with diarrhea and lots of gas which really made it explosive. Even working I would have to run back and forth to the bathroom those first few hours after taking it. I did this for 2 months. I stopped taking it on my own because I felt like I was really having some type of reaction to it. GI then gave me Amitiza. The reaction from it was so horrible that I was in the bed when not in the bathroom. I felt like my whole insides was on fire. Didn't take anymore of it. Was taking Bentyl to as they said that would help with any muscle spasms in my rectum and stomach. Then one night I was doubled over with pain in my lower abdomen or colon. It would hurt so bad. I just stay sore to the touch there all the time. Even sitting down hurts my rectum or sitting on the commode and leaning forward causes pain. I was also given Librax for pain which didn't touch it. I have had so much gas built up in me for the past 2 weeks that it has been horrible.

The test I have had done so far is x-ray, colonoscopy, endoscopy, and CT scan with contrast to just look at organs. Then was set up for ultra sound to check the blood flow to my colon and intestines as my mother has had ischemic bowel and had to have 3 ft of her colon removed. Anyways, when I went in for the US they were unable to see the main aorta to watch it because the gas was built up so bad. So we rescheduled for 2 days later. In the mean time I drank a whole bottle of magnesium citrate on my own because I was so miserable and had not used the bathroom in 4 days. Went back and it was the same thing, could not see it because of the gas. Was schedule for CAT scan with dye ( I think called angiogram) which watched the blood flow. It was normal. I am now at a loss. I am drinking Miralax 2 times day. Taking Bentyl up to 4 times a day with hardly any relief. This is effecting my quality of life at this point but Gastro doctors do not seem to know what to do other than tell me we have about exhausted all avenues. I know that something is not right.

Has anyone else been through anything like this and did you find any answers. I have made my own appointment to an OB-GYN to see if maybe it could be something female although I have had a complete hysterectomy. I can only think maybe my bladder is lying on my colon. I am grasping at straws at this point.

The pain in my lower stomach/colon is constant with no relief except when lying down. Always have the urge to have a bowel movement. Stomach rumbles all the time with gas pains. This is getting real old and fast.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 2csmom (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for the information. A lot of this I have tried and I really don't eat a lot of different foods. I am not a big vegetable eater anyways. I have also been reading that built up gas for long periods of time can mean you have bacterial infection in your small intestines. They have never tested me for that nor have they ever done a stool sample. I try to eat small quantities of things I know will not make the symptoms worse. I am at the point right now where I am about afraid to eat anything because I do know of the pain that is going to follow. The pain is always there but made worse after eating. I will definitely try some of these ideas. What gets me is the Gastro doctor told me to start doing the Miralax twice a day and even told me to drink apple juice behind it. I have lost my faith in the GI doctors at this point.


----------

